# Huge difference between Grand Mayan and Mayan Palace?



## Catira (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, we have a week confirmed into the Grand Mayan Riviera Maya. We have decided to add a second week to our vacation plans. Yesterday, I requested an ongoing search for the Grand Mayan or Mayan Palace in the Riviera Maya. I just checked my RCI account, and they found a match for our dates to Grand Palace Riviera Maya. Is there a huge difference in the units? We like to cook at least one meal in the resort.. usually breakfast. Please share your thoughts and past experience with these resorts. The RCI guide also told me I could pay the $69 insurance and switch to the Grand Mayan if a unit became available. I asked if this would involve a second exchange fee and was told "no", just the additional $69 for insurance.


----------



## pittle (Apr 20, 2010)

The Grand Mayan units are larger, have a big deck and the refrigerator in the kitchen is also larger.  In the MP you will have at least 2 electric burners, a microwave, coffeemaker, blender, toaster, and under counter refrigerator in the kitchen area, but no deck. They share the same restaurants and grounds.  The GM does have one pool that is exclusive to it,  but we like the large MP pool better.  We own both MP & GM units and often use the GM for when the family comes and MP when it is just the 2 of us.  We like both.


----------



## Catira (Apr 21, 2010)

pittle said:


> The Grand Mayan units are larger, have a big deck and the refrigerator in the kitchen is also larger.  In the MP you will have at least 2 electric burners, a microwave, coffeemaker, blender, toaster, and under counter refrigerator in the kitchen area, but no deck. They share the same restaurants and grounds.  The GM does have one pool that is exclusive to it,  but we like the large MP pool better.  We own both MP & GM units and often use the GM for when the family comes and MP when it is just the 2 of us.  We like both.



Thanks for your post. I confirmed the exchange and hope to find a second unit at the Grand Mayan before we leave. If not, will make the best of the unit we get at the Mayan Palace.


----------



## curtbrown (Apr 22, 2010)

Catira said:


> I just checked my RCI account, and they found a match for our dates to Grand Palace Riviera Maya. Is there a huge difference in the units?



I haven't seen a "Grand Palace Riviera Maya" resort listed as any of the Grupo Mayan resorts.  When you do a web search for it, the RIU website comes up.  RIU is a completely different property.  I haven't stayed at one, but my understanding is that they are generally all-inclusive resorts.  Is RCI telling you it is in fact part of the Mayan Palace?

If it is the Mayan Palace, great...!!!  As Pittle said, there's not a huge difference between the GM and MP.  The unit is smaller, the kitchen area is more compact and has a smaller refrigerator, and the balcony doesn't have the small plunge pool or deck furniture.  But other than that it's a great unit.  IMO, much better than a standard hotel suite somewhere else.  Good luck in getting your first choice for a 2nd week at GM.  Hopefully something will come up.

Curt


----------



## Catira (Apr 23, 2010)

curtbrown said:


> I haven't seen a "Grand Palace Riviera Maya" resort listed as any of the Grupo Mayan resorts.  When you do a web search for it, the RIU website comes up.  RIU is a completely different property.  I haven't stayed at one, but my understanding is that they are generally all-inclusive resorts.  Is RCI telling you it is in fact part of the Mayan Palace?
> 
> If it is the Mayan Palace, great...!!!  As Pittle said, there's not a huge difference between the GM and MP.  The unit is smaller, the kitchen area is more compact and has a smaller refrigerator, and the balcony doesn't have the small plunge pool or deck furniture.  But other than that it's a great unit.  IMO, much better than a standard hotel suite somewhere else.  Good luck in getting your first choice for a 2nd week at GM.  Hopefully something will come up.
> 
> Curt



Curt, you are correct. I meant to write Mayan Palace Riviera Maya.. I have spent too much time on the RCI website looking at resorts for this area. As long as we have a clean rooms, definitely 2 bedrooms, we always make the best of our vacation.  My 11 year old son and husband want to do some scuba lessons, and this is why we decided to add the second week in Playa del Carmen. Of course, I am not complaining.. more time to go the beach, have a pina colada, and be on vacation!


----------

